# Abu Dhabi Metro 2017?



## wfcp (Jul 8, 2016)

I read somewhere the 1st phase of the Abu Dhabi metro will be finished in 2017, is that wishful thinking or too older article or is really something going on in this regard?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

It's been talked about for a long time, but to the best of my knowledge they've not even got the plans complete yet let alobe breaking ground.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

No sign of a metro yet, although I wondered before if City Terminal in tourist club area was intended to be linked to the airport one day


----------

